# March entry



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Got a great shot of Neon (=

Here he is:










It's okay, I know it's blurry and it isn't the best quality, no need to tell me.

But anyways, do you think it is okay? It's nearly impossible to get a good pic of him, and to get one like this is amazing Lol.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I like it. I think he's so pretty, that pink blushy color. I'd enter the picture if I had a betta I can barely get pictures of. Good luck :3


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Still a great shot! Colour is wonderful!


----------

